
The town in China that makes the world's Christmas decorations (2014) - uxhacker
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/architecture-design-blog/2014/dec/19/santas-real-workshop-the-town-in-china-that-makes-the-worlds-christmas-decorations?CMP=share_btn_fb
======
afarrell
Does anyone have data on how effective those face masks actually are as
personal protective equipment?

~~~
condescendence
Not very.

Source: I looked at the picture

